# Sonics vs Blazers (Game Thread) Tues Nov 30th, 2004



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

We are in for a good ole fashoined butt whipping.

Back to 500. at a horrible 7-7 while the Lakers baet the crap out of the Bucks!


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

I think we will win i just have a good feeling 
try lookin on the bright side mixum:laugh:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerben4</b>!
> I think we will win i just have a good feeling
> try lookin on the bright side mixum:laugh:


I think you are asking for the impossible...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

nahhh-
Ray has been struggling as of late, I cant see us pulling another one out


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Only way Blazers will win is if Damon keeps hitting that 3.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Wake me up when they get a shot..zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Way to make us miss you when you're traded Derbrick.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Why can't Theo get an offensive rebound for his life. 

In fact no one besides Zach even tries.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

SAR's flop was twice as good as that big ugly Supersonic's


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Theo's gotten beat on a couple of plays that he shouldn't have so far. That said, we're hanging with them despite our rash of turnovers.


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

Don't like what I see so far. An anemic offense and the defense is having some breakdowns as well. Blazers have to play a LOT better if they want to win.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

That Danny fortson flop was su bad but the ref is just that stupid that he would buy it


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

blazers up 22 to 23 after the 1st


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

What is this? We can shoot now? Hooray!


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Who can stop darius when he penatrates


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerben4</b>!
> Who can stop darius when he penatrates


or Ray Allen.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerben4</b>!
> Who can stop darius when he penatrates


Only Miles...

barfo


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Notice how Przybilly barely touches Fortune and gets a whistle but they climb Zach's back like a bad monkey and get away with it?

SAR is playing awesome tonight. Notice how he is getting more touches than Randolph? He even defered that jumper to SAR. Shame he missed.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Put NVE in the starting lineup, for the love of god.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> Notice how Przybilly barely touches Fortune and gets a whistle but they climb Zach's back like a bad monkey and get away with it?
> 
> SAR is playing awesome tonight. Notice how he is getting more touches than Randolph? He even defered that jumper to SAR. Shame he missed.


terrible refs huh


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

halftime score
sea42
POR45


----------



## go_robot (Sep 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> We are in for a good ole fashoined butt whipping.
> 
> Back to 500. at a horrible 7-7 while the Lakers baet the crap out of the Bucks!


Your posts are always very interesting and I ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Put NVE in the starting lineup, for the love of god.


Tell me you are kidding. Those are the first shots he has hit in a week.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>furball</b>!
> 
> 
> Tell me you are kidding. Those are the first shots he has hit in a week.


Your starting point guard is Damon Stoudemire.

You just got owned.


----------



## go_robot (Sep 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Your starting point guard is Damon Stoudemire.
> ...


Nick is shooting 31%


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice shot for Zach.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Seattle on fire? Or Blazers standing around watching?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Seattle is on fire, but the Blazers aren't even playing. 

The last possession before the timeout, Darious Miles was running the point and NO ONE ELSE WAS DOING ANYTHING. Miles was looking at them like "what are you guys doing". He tried to post right into 3 sonics, no other blazers around, he got blocked hard after the swarm which led to a fast break. 

UGGH.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

2 good plays, 

Miles Jumper then Patterson steal to the easy fst break.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Good thing we have Rahim at least....

oh.. well Mo would have to play him when he is hot... never mind :nonono:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Collison with the Flagrant on Patterson....

bricks the one of the FTs, but its a good momentum stopper.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Notice that Ruben ended up on his feet and Collison (sp?) hit the ground hard after commiting the flagrant.

Lets say that Ruben helped him to the ground....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Miles is taking medium range jumpers like a SG. 

Not doing too badly at them actually, he has pretty nice form.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice that someone is still trying to win the game. If only Ruben could convince his lazy teammates who are letting the likes of James to dunk on them.....


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Keep pressing the outside shot!

They showed a kid running through the Rose Garden fountain, man his parents are going to be pissed. It's freezing out!


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Damn ex Californians anyway.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

NVE needs to stay in the rest of the way - we actually have ball movement with him on the court.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes. 

Also, Zach needs to Abuse Collison....Fortson got ejected, so the sonics are soft downlow.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow, looking at the box score. Miles has 20 points in 21 minutes. Nice. 

BFreak


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

WHAT AN EFFORT BY RUBEN PATTERSON KEEPING THE OFFENSIVE BOARDS ALIVE!

Wow. 

:yes:


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

Come on, Blazers.

I'm going to try to get to one of the Blazer-Sonics games(I live in Seatown) this year.

Maybe after the alleged trade.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

LOL Yikes.

I'll take that call, they've been missing fouls all night.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

RANDOLPH WITH THE CLUTCH JUMPER!!!! Awesome to see! 

Blazers by 4, 18 seconds left.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

YES! Defensive stop!

SARs at the line, 8 seconds left!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

5 point game, 7.5 seconds left!!!!

PA-TER-SON!

PA-TER-SON!

Blazers playing like a TEAM. Oddly enough, guess who is on the pine........come one....take a WILD FREAKING GUESS

Actually he's riding the stationary bike!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

BLAZERS WIN!!!! CHALUPAS AT THE FREE THROW LINE (HOW IRONIC)


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

Let me be the first to say it(even w/ 7sec left)

We did it, we just beat the hottest team in NBA. YAHOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

Damon? lol I assume, who else is on the team that isn't getting time that's considered to be of any value?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I am very impressed with the way this team pulled it together in the fourth quarter to steal this one from the Supes. I hope Mo was taking notes during these last 12 minutes... For some reason when Ruben Patterson is on the floor good things happen. :yes: 

Plus, great game for SAR and Darius tonight. It just goes to show that positions can be decieving.

NVE
Patterson
Miles
SAR
Randolph 

This was very effective down the stretch and I really wouldn't mind seeing more of this.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> We are in for a good ole fashoined butt whipping.
> 
> Back to 500. at a horrible 7-7 while the Lakers baet the crap out of the Bucks!


Wrong. Again.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

As bad as the third quarter was, the fourth quarter was an awesome display of team ball. Great effort! Great win!


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

Great win tonight! Offense execution was a bit sketchy down the strech, but the guys made big shots to ice it! First team to come back in the 4th quarter to beat the Sonics, pretty impressive. Now do it again Sunday (?). :yes:


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

Can't believe blazer lead all but points in paint.

Sonic Blazers
FG% 44.9 47.2 
3PT% 23.8 35.7 
FT% 95.0 84.4 
Turnovers 14 16 
Fast Break 8 19 
Biggest Lead 13 6 
Unanswered Pts 2 4 
Points in the Paint 40 36 

Can someone watch the game tell me how Zach/Reef/Miles play together?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

The 4 forward lineup worked to perfection in the 4th. SAR and Z-Bo pounded them inside, DMiles hit the medium range jumpers and Captain Chaos was all over the place!


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> 
> NVE
> Patterson
> ...


That will probably work good in every game the starting center is ejected in.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I think Miles would be a good option at the 1 or the 2. Imagine if we get Telfair who is a pass first point guard playing...we would be world's better IMO. 

Miles played fine at the 2, and Randolph got in some foul trouble so him and SARs were at the 4 both alternating and together at times. 

Good team ball, and GREAT defensive stops by Patterson. Miles played great and very agressive on offense.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Boxscore by NBA.com


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Notice how well we play with DA and Damon on the bench? SAR and NVE were the leaders and captains of this team on this night. NVE was the one who said clearout so he could get Zach some good post position. Rahim and Zach played off each other great. We actually attacked the hoop, I was like..is this legal? Seriously though, Bassy needs to start at the one and bring Nick in off the bench for energy and Darius at the 2 and the frontcourt can stay the same, just bring Rubes in when Theo goes out. DA didn't play bad at all tonight, its just that Darius and Ruben together is so awesome. Darius proved he is worth every penny of his fat contract WHEN HE GETS PROLONGED PERIODS OF ACTION. We matched the Sonics bucket for bucket to keep our lead, and it was a blast to watch this team play the game smart. We hit our FT's, took smart shots, and played pretty good defense for most of the game. I am still in heavy favor of getting Vince for Rahim, but on nights like this, I wish we could keep him.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Way to win it Blazers. Great end to the game. I'd like to congradulate Zach. Even on an off night, he pulls through with the game sealing shot.

BFreak


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I think it was a team effort 

team meaning our frontline...


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Notice how well we play with DA and Damon on the bench?


Really? I hadn't noticed, and I'm positive Cheeks won't.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Damon and DA were horrible once again. It seems like DA really must have done something to piss off GOD.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Maybe DA and Damon were pulled due to a trade :gopray:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Maybe DA and Damon were pulled due to a trade :gopray:


HA!, wouldn't that be something.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

38 points in the fourth quarter. that's got to be a season high for our team. 

I definitely want to see a lineup featuring Zach, SAR, Nick, Patterson and Miles again. it's not much for three point shooting or passing, but it just had chemistry for whatever reason.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

btw--isn't it great to finally have a clutch player? Zach really wants the ball in these end of game situations. you can just see it in his body language. call him a ballhog if you want, but he's never shied from taking any shot, regardless of pressure. 

the number of NBA low post players who have his aggression and effectiveness when the chips are down can be counted on one hand.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

great game i was there sitting behind the blazer hoop in the 4th. The blazers won by crashing the offensive boards, damon couldnt play D today Rid took him atleast twice 1vs1. Rube had 2 back to back steals and there were 2 flagrent foulds in the 4th i think. this is were the game truely turned around


----------

